# Can I remove gauges w/o removing dash



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to send my temp and oil rally gauge from my 66 to have it repaired and recalibrated. What's the easiest way to remove this gauge? It's in the end position, separate from the cluster. Thanks in advance for any advice. So, on a mechanical level rated from beginner to expert, I would be rated virgin.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

unfortunately dash has to come out to remove any of the gauges. but its not that hard
remove dash pad( if equipped). Then 8-10 phillips head screws hold the whole dash in , remove those screws and it will tip out and expose all the gauges


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It helps to remove the seat on the driver's side. You don't have to, though. Depends on your flexibility, age, and size. The steering column has to come down a bit. Be careful, don't force anything (you will break it..45 year old plastic is brittle), and take photos for reference, particularly if you are unfamiliar with wiring locations, etc. It's not one of my favorite jobs, and I've been an auto tech for a long time. Good luck.


----------



## Baltimoron (Feb 19, 2012)

I am very leery of trying this. I don't even know how to "lower the steering column a bit".
Thanks for any additional thoughts....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the steering column is held in place with a strap that has 2 bolts (5/16 i think) just stick your head under the wheel and the first 2 bolts you see are the strap bolts. You should really invest the 24.95 for the GTO restoration guide, tons of pics and diagrams that show you how stuff comes apart and goes together. Best money I ever spent for my project and I did this car frame off as the first car I ever built. I also follow the motto of the movie "The Edge" where Anthony Hopkins states " If a man can do it, then ANY man can." You will be surprised how easy some things are


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I just replaced my speedmoter cable today and it was spurisingly simple in a 1969 GTO. Basically I just had to remove four bolts on the bottom of the dash and six at the top, (had to remove the glove box to get to three of them). I also removed the cig lighter, light swith and wiper switch so I could remove and paint the dash trim. I used a chilton's manual an it ID'd all the bolts for removal. The onlt thing that slowed me down was figuring out how to remove the light swith, but was able to figure it out.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, I remember my first light switch removal. Took a couple hours to figure out how the knob came off. After I got it, I felt really stupid spending all that time on something so simple. But gotta know the trick.


----------



## paly57 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, I removed and replaced my temp gauge without removing the dash. It was a number of years ago and I don't remember exactly how I did it. I do remember that I had to remove part of the AC duct work to get access to the back of the dash. I also remember that working behind the dash is a pain and your success or failure will largely depend on how big you are, how flexible you are and the size of your hand and fingers.


----------

